
When the Earth Had Two Moons - cryptozeus
http://m.nautil.us/issue/74/networks/when-the-earth-had-two-moons-rp
======
zw123456
One thing I did not spot in the article is how long the splat actually lasted.
It called it a slow collision but was it 1 minute, 1 day ?

But in any case very interesting theory.

